# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Использование сервиса VirusDetector на вашем ресурсе

## olejah

Портал VirusInfo хочет предложить концепцию использования бесплатного сервиса проверки компьютера *VirusDetector* на ваших ресурсах.

Преимущества, которыми обладает внедрение VirusDetector:

Снижение ручной работы,    автоматическая диагностика.Повышение посещаемости    вашего ресурса. 

Что собой будет представлять внедрение сервиса VirusDetector:

Отдельный php-скрипт    загрузки на нашей стороне с удобным    интерфейсомКод формы загрузки для    интеграции в ваш ресурс (html+css).    Код будет максимально    просто интегрироваться в любую страницу    стороннего сайта, будет предусмотрена    быстрая настройка дизайна через css. 

Всем заинтересовавшимся просьба уведомить о возможном сотрудничестве в этой теме. Или задать интересующие вопросы здесь же.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

